# Modest mouse in Nissan commercial



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Anyone listen to Modest Mouse? Very awesome band... But anyways, I was sitting around watching TV the other day and this commercial came on I think it was for the Nissan Quest, but Modest Mouse's "Gravity Rides Everything" was playing in the background, I thought that was pretty cool. Any MM fans on here? Just thought I'd share.....


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

negative
they blow the fat one!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

the real fat one


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tolley said:


> * Any MM fans on here? *




personally, i like skittles


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> *negative
> they blow the fat one! *


I like to listen to them every now and then. They just have a different style of music.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Modest mouse in Nissan commercial*



AjRaCeR805 said:


> *personally, i like skittles *


Peanut M&M's own skittles anyday.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Already selling their songs to commercials....LAME!

Oh, I don't care for their music


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm sure it was none of the band's doing though, most bands don't intentionally sell out, it is all the label that they are under that does the marketing and such.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

never heard of Modest mouse


they need some beatnuts in nissan commercials


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

^same here^


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tolley said:


> *I'm sure it was none of the band's doing though, most bands don't intentionally sell out, it is all the label that they are under that does the marketing and such. *


Then they got a really shitty record deal.
I only know of that happening with those old dinosour bands from the 70's who sold the rights to their songs to the labels.
Most new record deals give some control to the artists.
These kids have not been around for more than 5 - 10 years. There songs are not even very recognized by the general public.


----------

